# What's going on with my rasboras?!?



## bunnysaur (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a 10 gallon, fairly heavily planted tank. I started out with a betta, 5 rasboras, an algae eater (he'll be moved to another tank soon) and a mystery snail. Everyone has gotten along splendidly since day one. sometimes the betta chases the rasboras, but not for long and he never nips at them. lately, I've noticed a few of them (I'm assuming females) appeared really swollen, which I chalked up to being full of eggs.

A couple nights ago, I found one of the rasboras dead on the bottom of the tank. It's whole stomach area had been completely eaten. There were some little ribs left, and the tail/head/spine were all untouched. It was really weird. I assumed that the little guy had died naturally (I've only had them a few months but I bought them at petsmart as adults) and that the betta had been snacking on the body.

Today, I saw another dead one - but this one was being eaten by my snail! Like, the snail had wrapped around it and was gnawing on it and everything. I managed to get it free and a bunch of eggs started falling out of the fish's back end.

What's going on? Is my snail somehow attacking my rasboras? are my females dying for some reason? help!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

What kind of algae eater do you have? If he was just labeled as an algae eater at Petsmart, those are agressive fish once larger and I suggest it is killing your rasboras. The snail is just scavenging the leftovers, he isn't capable of catching a rasbora. (;


----------



## bunnysaur (Oct 8, 2013)

Good to know I don't have a killer snail ;-)
My "algae eater" is from Walmart, so I'm assuming he's the same as the ones from Petsmart. I'll move him into my bigger tank today. Thank you!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Than it is a chinese algae eater. It is not actually an algae eater. It eats it when young than as it ages it is a full blown killer. Get rid of it as soon as possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

